# My heart cat Mittens



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My best buddy of 14 years had to be released from 
his suffering early Friday morning. He was with me
thru all my ups and down. Met me at the door always 
happy to see me. Helped me foster over 150 kittens. 
Nurturing them, disciplining them and loving them. 
He slept with me every night, Followed me every 
where in the house. cuddled, purred, head butted me, 
kept me company. He was aloof to everyone else.

He came to me at 6 weeks old as a gift from my son.
My first cat as an adult. My son said I needed someone 
to nurture because he had moved out on his own. Little 
did I know this precious gift would nurture me for his whole life.

I am devastated at his passing. But relieved I could be 
with him to help him transition to a new life with out pain
and heart failure. What a precious gift he was. I thought
we had more time. Tears










*What a great foster uncle Mittens was.*


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your heart cat.  You gave Mittens a wonderful, loving home and the best life he could have had. He will always be with you. 

RIP sweet Mittens


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no, Merry. I'm so sorry. He'd been your friend a very long time.

No more pain, no more symptoms. Playing at the Bridge with my Simon and all the other new friends.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you Jeff and JKing. He and Tess were my heart kitties. Empty space in my home now. What a wonderful companion he was. Unique. Big part of my history and journey.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, look at that face! I'm so sorry, Merry, but he had the best life ever with you.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My deepest sympathies!

Run free over the bridge, Sweet Mittens!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My heartfelt condolences! It's always sad when one of our cats pass away or have to be euthanized, but when it's a heart or soul kitty the grief is immeasurable. I truly believe we'll be with our soul kitties in the spiritual world.

*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me." *~Unknown


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow. Mittens was truly an angel on earth. and now he is one at the rainbow bridge. my heart goes out to you. what a sweet, sweet boy you shared so much of your life with. rest in peace, mittens. :heart


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Beautiful friend, in a black and white fur suit. Gone ahead to make a good place for you later. Much sympathy. Tears.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful cat


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Merry, I'm so sorry to hear about Mittens. I know that both of your lives were richer because you had each other. I hope the day will soon come when you can think of him and smile, with no sadness, remembering all of the joy he brought into your life. He was very special.


----------



## cdj1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry about Mittens. Sounds like he was a great cat and a good friend.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry fr your loss.


----------



## maybecharlie (Mar 27, 2016)

He was beautiful, what a handsome boy! I am so sorry, it's such a sad time losing a pet.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for you - knowing you did the right thing doesn't always ease the pain - at least not at first. Bless you and Mitts. Enjoy health and happiness, little one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Merry,
I'm so sorry about your loss of Mittens
What a Handsome, and Adorable boy.
No matter how many times, we go through a loss, each time, feels like it rips our hearts in two...
To lose such a Special Buddy, is heartbreaking...
As he was always there for you...you were there for him, and kept him company, right to the end...
Run Free, and Healthy at the Bridge Mittens, 
(((HUGS))) across the miles, Merry,
Sharon


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. Means a lot.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of Mittens.  What a very special (and beautiful) kitty, so devoted to you, yet generous enough to share you with all those kittens! Hugs to you.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

